# How do U fix this ?



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Besides shooting the Wanker that did it LoL ...


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

MarineTex or six10, sand flat and repaint


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

yobata said:


> MarineTex of six10, sand flat and repaint


What he said. ^^^^^


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Remove the screw then smash the wankers head through the hole to seal it up.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

marine tex....depending


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

noeettica said:


> Besides shooting the Wanker that did it LoL ...


Wow
Wtf


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I’d go JB weld. Looks to be close to the same color


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

My next question is this : Since this was intended to _*secure *_an item inside the boat , in areas that the screw does not make it's way through the hull how well would this secure an item ?

Let's say a "raptor" platform "secured" to a raised deck 

And wouldn't that penetration allow moisture intrusion and cause de lamination ?

Oh 5200 is a JOKE ! I prepped a surface and stuck down a bilge pump and it came loose and is flopping around ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2019)

Ya lost me with “5200 is a joke” I’ve seen 300 four strokes stuck to transoms with just a little dab around bolt holes.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

What did the screw go through and what is it intended to hold?


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Remove the screw then smash the wankers head through the hole to seal it up.


That would still leak because the space between the wankers ears is obviously void LOL.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Minimum wage employee told to install, what do you expect.
At the least, it needed a 10/24 machine screw and nylock with a backing plate.
Hole is already drilled, use the proper fasteners and sealant.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Nut?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You need to lay off the green stuff when working with power tools.

Fish whistles are for use while you are on the water.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

anytide said:


> Nut?


Nylock is a nut......as are some others here...........................


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This is what I was looking for : ...


"If its outside the boat above the water line I’d put tape on the outside hole and patch the hole from the inside with thickened epoxy. Once cured, then prep the outside and match the Gel.

If below the water line normally you'd follow this step (patch size and glass type being variable). Prep a 2x2 area on both sides of the hole with 50 grit paper. Use two to four fiberglass patches starting at 1 inch and working up to 2 inches by the third patch. Repeat on both sides. 

But with a hole that small, You could probably get away with a patch on the inside of the boat, especially if that area is unlikely to come in contact with anything. "


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2019)

So this is a fiberglass boat? Looks like metal to me.


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

Stainless bolt (screw) of the proper size, 2 flat washers, and a Nylok nut. If it is indeed aluminum then insulate the added screw from the hull and use plastic washers. In either case use your favorite sealant.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Chop Strand fiberglass ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2019)

noeettica said:


> Chop Strand fiberglass ...


Ok, so this is a fiberglass repair and not aluminum? Pic looks like aluminum.
But if it is indeed a frp product then your repair method should work just fine.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok, so this is a fiberglass repair and not aluminum? Pic looks like aluminum.
But if it is indeed a frp product then your repair method should work just fine.

Yeah someone sent me that ... This was not as hard as it looked at first ...


----------



## NoeWayJose (Dec 14, 2011)

Call "Al"


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Ya lost me with “5200 is a joke” I’ve seen 300 four strokes stuck to transoms with just a little dab around bolt holes.



I’m seriously doubting that claim

My 30yrs of experience knows better ...

2 things are permenant - death and herpes 
3m 5200 IS removable and it’s FAR from being permenant


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Not a fan of marine Tex ...


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

If prep is done correctly, 5200 can be some tenacious stuff. I destroyed a couple through hull fittings and two cockpit combings that had been installed with it. Would have liked to have known that little removal secret.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2019)

predacious said:


> I’m seriously doubting that claim
> 
> My 30yrs of experience knows better ...
> 
> ...


Never said ya had to believe me, and to be frank... I don’t care if you do or don’t! I simply stated what I have witnessed and my 20plus years experience has taught me one very valuable lesson. That lesson is “Never say never”. I only joined this forum to help when I could and where I could. I’m not saying I have all the answers or that my way is the only way, but don’t ever doubt that anything I say is anything but the truth! You don’t fn know me or where I’ve been or what I’ve been through. Kinda tired of people that “think” they know it all and don’t have much in the way of helping these folks out! With over 4,000 likes on this site in less than a year, I think it is safe to say that I have helped out a few people here and that maybe you aren’t the only person on God’s green earth that knows a thing or two. Rant over!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2019)

And just a continuance from my rant... I never said 5200 was permanent. Only that I witnessed a very heavy 4stroke hanging from 4 little beads of the stuff on a transom.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> Never said ya had to believe me, and to be frank... I don’t care if you do or don’t! I simply stated what I have witnessed and my 20plus years experience has taught me one very valuable lesson. That lesson is “Never say never”. I only joined this forum to help when I could and where I could. I’m not saying I have all the answers or that my way is the only way, but don’t ever doubt that anything I say is anything but the truth! You don’t fn know me or where I’ve been or what I’ve been through. Kinda tired of people that “think” they know it all and don’t have much in the way of helping these folks out! With over 4,000 likes on this site in less than a year, I think it is safe to say that I have helped out a few people here and that maybe you aren’t the only person on God’s green earth that knows a thing or two. Rant over!


+1 = 4,080 now!


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Never said ya had to believe me, and to be frank... I don’t care if you do or don’t! I simply stated what I have witnessed and my 20plus years experience has taught me one very valuable lesson. That lesson is “Never say never”. I only joined this forum to help when I could and where I could. I’m not saying I have all the answers or that my way is the only way, but don’t ever doubt that anything I say is anything but the truth! You don’t fn know me or where I’ve been or what I’ve been through. Kinda tired of people that “think” they know it all and don’t have much in the way of helping these folks out! With over 4,000 likes on this site in less than a year, I think it is safe to say that I have helped out a few people here and that maybe you aren’t the only person on God’s green earth that knows a thing or two. Rant over!





Boatbrains said:


> And just a continuance from my rant... I never said 5200 was permanent. Only that I witnessed a very heavy 4stroke hanging from 4 little beads of the stuff on a transom.



4 beads of a product will hold 600lbs - really ??

That’s a Yamaha 300 4 stroke - Suzuki weighs more

Now, here’s what you claimed - 4 beads of 3m 5200 held that 600lb motor on the transom with the bolts removed, allowed to hang...

People often make outrageous claims ... I often laugh...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2019)

predacious said:


> 4 beads of a product will hold 600lbs - really ??
> 
> That’s a Yamaha 300 4 stroke - Suzuki weighs more
> 
> ...


Laugh away brother, laugh away! I know what I saw. And yes, 4 quarter size beads of 3M 5200 held a 600lb 4stroke on a transom! Had to heat and use a putty knife and still fought the whole time to come off! You don’t have to believe me. Like I said in a previous post... your opinion don’t matter to my fact! Thank you, have a nice day!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Boatbrains said:


> Laugh away brother, laugh away! I know what I saw. And yes, 4 quarter size beads of 3M 5200 held a 600lb 4stroke on a transom! Had to heat and use a putty knife and still fought the whole time to come off! You don’t have to believe me. Like I said in a previous post... your opinion don’t matter to my fact! Thank you, have a nice day!


A 1" glob of 5200 has a shear strength of 519 psi on gel coat and 393 psi on the aluminum bracket. 393x4=1,572 psi.

Just stating the facts as provided by 3M.

I think it certainly could have held it with the bolts out. And without a doubt with the mounting bracket resting on the transom.

BB- don't let this guy get you riled up. He did the same to me. Always criticizes others work and rarely gives advice. If he is not demeaning someone he is telling them to take their project to a professional.

Any advice he gives is always the same with no regards to the project budget.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> A 1" glob of 5200 has a shear strength of 519 psi on gel coat and 393 psi on the aluminum bracket. 393x4=1,572 psi.
> 
> Just stating the facts as provided by 3M.
> 
> ...


I use common sense - I give excellent advice , not fairy tales ...
If something is “half ass” I’ll say so- nothing wrong with that.

If you’re budget constrained, and attempt a “ghetto” fix - then you end up a ghetto job,some people are happy with that,others are not.reading some of the advice you’ve given, seems you’re quite satisfied with the ghetto way ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2019)

predacious said:


> I use common sense - I give excellent advice , not fairy tales ...
> If something is “half ass” I’ll say so- nothing wrong with that.
> 
> If you’re budget constrained, and attempt a “ghetto” fix - then you end up a ghetto job,some people are happy with that,others are not.reading some of the advice you’ve given, seems you’re quite satisfied with the ghetto way ...


There are more ways than you or I know on how to do things! There are new products showing up everyday that maybe we didn’t know of. You always doubt or flat out put someone down for attempting to do something and that just ain’t right! I get the feeling that you were neglected as a child. You remind me of some other tech I know that “thinks” he is God’s gift yet calls me monthly to help diagnose something. I can tell you have a lot to offer, so lighten up and offer it! Being a douche nozzle all the time has to get old man!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

predacious said:


> I use common sense - I give excellent advice , not fairy tales ...
> If something is “half ass” I’ll say so- nothing wrong with that.
> 
> If you’re budget constrained, and attempt a “ghetto” fix - then you end up a ghetto job,some people are happy with that,others are not.reading some of the advice you’ve given, seems you’re quite satisfied with the ghetto way ...


If you read my comments I provide assistance based on what the OP has stated what they are trying to accomplish with stated materials. Just because someone wants to build a 6 sqft front deck out of plywood doesn't mean it is a ghetto fix. Your advice is to buy a $400 sheet of foam and $200 in supplies and that alone doubles the cost of the gheenoe they are trying to make more useable to the owner. Not everyone can afford a $2,000 deck job at the repair shop.

Many of the budget builds are asking for wood, but you can't seem to bring yourself to assist. Maybe you have forgotten that wood has been used to build boats for way longer than coosa. There are some amazing boats being built from wood that make anything available made from coosa look ghetto.

I have no doubt you are good at your trade, so use your knowledge to assist the guys who can't afford to bring their skiffs to your shop.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> If you read my comments I provide assistance based on what the OP has stated what they are trying to accomplish with stated materials. Just because someone wants to build a 6 sqft front deck out of plywood doesn't mean it is a ghetto fix. Your advice is to buy a $400 sheet of foam and $200 in supplies and that alone doubles the cost of the gheenoe they are trying to make more useable to the owner. Not everyone can afford a $2,000 deck job at the repair shop.
> 
> Many of the budget builds are asking for wood, but you can't seem to bring yourself to assist. Maybe you have forgotten that wood has been used to build boats for way longer than coosa. There are some amazing boats being built from wood that make anything available made from coosa look ghetto.
> 
> I have no doubt you are good at your trade, so use your knowledge to assist the guys who can't afford to bring their skiffs to your shop.



Telling people that are attempting to use a piece of Home Depot “CDX” pressure treated plywood- a product that will not hold glass, thatsva good idea isn’t the best approach.

Nidacore is $60 - 4’x8’ 13mm
Coosa board is $215,same size
Not sure where your $400 number came from 


Doing something the right way,the best way possible is always the best approach


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> There are more ways than you or I know on how to do things! There are new products showing up everyday that maybe we didn’t know of. You always doubt or flat out put someone down for attempting to do something and that just ain’t right! I get the feeling that you were neglected as a child. You remind me of some other tech I know that “thinks” he is God’s gift yet calls me monthly to help diagnose something. I can tell you have a lot to offer, so lighten up and offer it! Being a douche nozzle all the time has to get old man!



No need for a pissing match here boy

Far from being a douche - I doubt a lot of your claims - you don’t like it and that’s fine with me ...

Again, i give excellent,useful advice, not fairy tales ...


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Some stuff you should just install yourself
Whole lot of pecker comparing over a piddly ass screw hole 
By & by, I figure Boat is hung, sorry precious


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

predacious said:


> Telling people that are attempting to use a piece of Home Depot “CDX” pressure treated plywood- a product that will not hold glass, thatsva good idea isn’t the best approach.
> 
> Nidacore is $60 - 4’x8’ 13mm
> Coosa board is $215,same size
> ...


You know what's fun? Using the search function on this board. For example, I typed in the keyword "wood" and listed your username in the POSTER field


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2019)

State fish rob said:


> Some stuff you should just install yourself
> Whole lot of pecker comparing over a piddly ass screw hole
> By & by, I figure Boat is hung, sorry precious


Like a stud mosquiter Rob! LMAO though, I needed that!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2019)

We were just trolling for pirates!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

predacious said:


> Telling people that are attempting to use a piece of Home Depot “CDX” pressure treated plywood- a product that will not hold glass, thatsva good idea isn’t the best approach.
> 
> Nidacore is $60 - 4’x8’ 13mm
> Coosa board is $215,same size
> ...


Never once did I suggest using cdx nor did I ever even support the use of it. Every single time I would suggest an alternative to this.

I live in Tampa and can not buy coosa so I would have to pay shipping and additional fees for a sheet to arrive at my home. Exact dollar amount unknown but not far from the stated number.

In addition, you as a business can get nidacore for $60, retail is more expensive as you know.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> Never once did I suggest using cdx nor did I ever even support the use of it. Every single time I would suggest an alternative to this.
> 
> I live in Tampa and can not buy coosa so I would have to pay shipping and additional fees for a sheet to arrive at my home. Exact dollar amount unknown but not far from the stated number.
> 
> In addition, you as a business can get nidacore for $60, retail is more expensive as you know.


That $60 number - that’s a retail price ...

Take a look at the pic I posted - lots of fiberglass supply houses, none of them stock composite coring ? 

Again,for those of you that have a difficult time comprehending what you read , if you’re going to do a project / modification on your boat, you should do it to the best of your abilities. You should use the best materials available - you want to do a job once, not over and over - that’s what I point out,clearly you and I see things differently...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

LMAO

Talk about comprehension - you didn't even do one second of research, did you?

I know two of these places: fiberglass services is a repair shop and fiberglass discount store is a MAIL ORDER joint. Yes they sell retail through the UPS truck, further proving my point.

I do agree with you that the best repair is to use the best products that fit a specific budget whether they can be sourced local or through the shipper. We do not disagree on this. Where we see things differently is that I understand people have small budgets and some larger. The smaller budgets and are limited in the resources due to the constraints. This is what you are missing.

I am also pretty sure that stainless steel from Stewart would not be the best coring choice for any skiff repair.

Now that Dave's thread has been shredded, I'm done with this one.


----------

